

Did you know there's a sandwich tax in New York? - jalvo753
http://luckypeach.com/death-and-burger-taxes/

======
to3m
Also in unusual foodstuff taxation rules, this oldie-but-goodie:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaffa_Cakes#Categorisation_as_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaffa_Cakes#Categorisation_as_cake_or_biscuit_for_VAT)

------
caseysoftware
It's all in framing.

And that's why Mad is a "magazine" and not a "comic" book because comics were
self-regulated by the Comics Code Authority that would review them for
objectionable content, themes, and situations. By slightly repositioning
themselves, they could avoid that scrutiny.

Ref:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_(magazine)#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_\(magazine\)#History)

And if you think about it, the CCA is brilliant from the government's
perspective. The government didn't have to step in because they convinced an
industry to muzzle and police themselves. It's self-censorship without all the
nasty legal complications.

------
xenophonf
A hamburger sushi roll sounds kind of intriguing!

